# 06/30 300.00 Open Lake Erie 40 boat max $5,000 1st all waters open.



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We have 09 spots left right now. Taking off at Sandusky City ramp at safe light. I have pre tournament meeting up on website as well as online entry is active for payment with pay pal or cc/debit card. Remember I will be launching at safe light very early! Want to beat the charter boat wakes so everyone can run as fast as possible. All waters are open to fish. Weather looks great (Waves 1 foot or less) other than very warm. I am going to be very tough on fish care! We will not accept fish that have been beat to death. I have added extra time weigh in is at 3:30 so no excuses. We recommend having plugs to put in your overflow then overfill your livewell and switch to recirc. This will keep water from escaping and the fish beating against each other and spine-ing each other on long runs. Stop often to change some water and check on your fish. No excuses. I will have needles as well for fizzing if necessary. Should be an awesome event look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Weather definitely looking good as of now. Definitely going to be a warm one!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Elkins and Newman weigh 24.21 to take home 5,200 on 37 boats 3 short of a full field.

http://www.ombtt.com/2018-pro-series-open-erie.html


----------

